# Trainer



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have access to one of my dads own trainer and have read things on the net that say not to put a carbon bike on a trainer. I and a 2011 Felt Z5. Is it OK or not and what does felt recommend.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi alf1096

Take a look at our FAQ page via the link below regarding the use of our bikes on trainers

FAQ - Felt Bicycles

Rollers are a great option, as is the Rock and Roll trainer by Kurt Kinetic, as neither will put high loads of force on the seat stays. If you do use a standard stationary trainer, just make sure you are not overly aggressive or ride out of the saddle.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

My thoughts on this is, if you have a nice carbon bike, its not worth chancing it not to cause issues. Just find you a cheaper bike to put on the trainer and keep the carbon for the road. I used my F95 on the trainer and works flawless, but I only use it when raining outside, or temps below 30 degrees.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do it. There was a long discussion on Slowtwitch at one point, and I believe the result was that it is okay to do and it doesn't void the warranty.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

LEMOND REVOLUTION! that was the answer for me. Rode my F5 on it all of last winter(mius the time I was laid up anyways).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I just use my heavy old steel mountain bike for the trainer, never a problem with weight because your not hauling it down the road! And it's more then stout enough for out of the saddle sprints. By the way if you go the MTB route or something similar do not use knobby tires, buy cheap smooth tires.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah buy you a cheapo walmart slick so there isnt that Humming sound with the nobbie haha. Sounds worse than putting a playing card in your spoke area lol.


----------

